# Neon Tetra Disease?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

On one of the new neons that I have quarantined there is a pale strip that runs perpendicular through the blue streak about mid-way back on only one side. The fish seems to be skulking and hiding out compared to the others. Is this probably NTD? Will I have to euthanize it? Any idea what else it could be? It's definitely not light colors from stress or just waking up.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I decided I couldn't risk the whole tank so I took it out and euthanized it. I'm very sad... Whether it was NTD or false NTD I don't know. I'm going to do a water change and go from there.

RIP little neon...


----------

